# Sterilizers



## Biomedical (11 ديسمبر 2006)

Sterilizers

In health care, various methods are used to sterilize devices. In addition to the common process of using steam, such methods as dry heat, ethylene oxide, ozone, and, in commercial settings, radiation, are also used to sterilize devices. No one method can sterilize all devices, which can make for some interesting problems for health care. Some of the sterilizing agents are hazardous to the environment and the people doing the work. Before sterilizing any device, be sure to use the correct precautions. 

In the hospital setting, the most common sterilizer is the steam autoclave. Many hospitals will have an ethylene oxide unit. Ozone units and the liquid systems (peroxide and RF), called Sterad, are making some inroads. In the endoscopic and respiratory areas, “cold sterilization” is common using various liquids. Some contend that cold sterilization is closer to pasteurization than sterilization. 

Sterile is defined as, “The absence of all forms of life, cells, viruses, and spores.” Sterilize is defined as, “The use of physical or chemical procedures to destroy all microbial life, including bacterial endospores.” While this sounds simple, the procedures can be very involved with many presteps needed to prepare the items for sterilization before being placed into the chamber. In most hospitals, sterilizers are located in a central area, often called central supply, where the staff prepares contaminated devices by rinsing them, putting them into an ultrasonic cleaner, and then wrapping them in a special paper. In some settings, the cleaned and unwrapped items are placed in a special container before being placed into the sterilizer. For gas sterilization, the devices are usually placed in pouches instead of being wrapped. 

A steam sterilizer, sometimes called an autoclave, can vary in size from a small benchtop unit up to a very large unit that is loaded with forklifts. Most units that the biomed comes in contact with fall on the lower end of the sizes. A common chamber is about 30 inches square and 24 to 48 inches deep. The chamber is made of corrosion-resistant steel that is not affected by the temperature and pressures that are generated during the sterilization process. The bigger units will have two doors: one on the “dirty” side, where the washed and wrapped devices are loaded, and the other on the “clean side,” where the packs are removed and placed onto shelves for reuse. It is important to remember that this area has a clean and dirty side; and as a biomed doing service to the units, you have to know which is which so you do not contaminate items. 

The most common autoclaves run at 121°C or 250°F with a pressure of 15 PSI, for 15 to 20 minutes after the chamber reaches this temperature. It can take several minutes for the chamber to reach the needed temperature. Once the set temperature is reached, it is held for the allotted time. To speed up the process, some units have a vacuum pump that draws air out of the chamber, which provides better penetration of the steam into the packs. After the temperature has been maintained for the set time, the steam is turned off and the vacuum pump draws any residual steam from the chamber while the retained heat dries the packs. The packs must be dry before removal from the chamber as any moisture will attract microbes in the outside air and will contaminate the packs. The drying time can vary up to 30 minutes after the steam is shut down. If the operator is complaining of wet items, there may be problems with the venting or vacuum systems. 

In many operating-suite core areas, there are several “flash” autoclaves. These are steam units that operate at both a higher pressure and temperature, 270°F at 29 PSI. Once the chamber temperature is reached, sterilization time is 4 minutes. In these units, the instruments are often placed in trays and not wrapped. This allows for a rapid turnaround of the instruments. 

In most hospitals, both types of sterilizers get their steam from the hospital steam generators located elsewhere in the hospital building. If the piping run is too long, the temperature of the steam may drop and a heater will be required to increase the temperature to acceptable levels. While not common, these heaters can cause problems with the sterilization process if they are set too low. 

In nonhospital settings, there may be no central steam generation, so the sterilizer will have an internal steam generator. While the unit works the same, there are added failure and preventive maintenance (PM) points that need to be considered with these units. The quality of and the minerals in the water used to make the steam can result in scale buildup, discoloration of the packs, and more valve replacements than expected. Depending on the minerals in the water, you may have to “descale” the unit every year. This is a simple process, but it takes time. The replacing or rebuilding of the valves is an ongoing expense that must be taken into account and planned for to keep the units running properly. 

The benchtop unit generates its own steam, generally has no vacuum draw down of the chamber, and is used for unwrapped instruments. Even though the unit is small, it still has many of the same problems that the larger ones have. 

:Common Problems With Sterilizers 

As previously mentioned, valves need attention on a regular basis. The published PM procedures from the manufacturer should be followed, unless experience on that particular unit indicates that the interval can be stretched or should be shortened. Temperature monitoring and recording is automatic on most large units, and the printout system—whether dot matrix or pens—needs attention on a regular basis. Gaskets and latches wear out and should be replaced as needed. If the door is leaking steam, it could be a gasket or door-alignment problem; sometimes, it is just loose hardware on the door hinge. 

In some areas, water-conservation devices are placed on autoclaves. These tanks and valves also have to be checked during the PM process. Remember that steam sterilization is not for all items. Rubber, most plastics, and anything with electronics should not be autoclaved. There are several disadvantages to autoclaves, such as corrosion on instruments and dulling of the finish. 

Last, be careful when working on sterilizers, because burns are common. Be sure the steam is off and the unit has cooled down before working on sterilizers.​


----------



## Biomedical (14 ديسمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ،

المقال السابق منقول من أحد المواقع ، وقمت بنسخه لتعم الفائدة للجميع. مع ملاحظة أن المقالة ذات طابع هندسي وموجهة للمهندسين والفنيين الذين يعملون في المجال الطبي.

ولكم جزيل الشكر.


----------



## محمد اكرم الشرعة (19 ديسمبر 2006)

شكرا يا عزيزي


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (19 ديسمبر 2006)

الأخ biomedical.

تحية طيبة .

فعلأ ما تقدمه من معلومات مفيدة ونافعة لجميع الأوساط الطبية .

جزاك الله خير جزاء . وبارك الله بك .

نترقب جديدك .



البغدادي


----------



## Biomedical (1 يناير 2007)

*أجهزة التعقيم*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ،

اخواني و أخواتي أعضاء هذا المنتدى الكريم ، أعلم أن الكثير منكم يتمنى ويفضل أن يكون طرح المواضيع باللغة العربية.

زملائي الكرام ، صدقوني لن أبخل عليكم بأي جهد أو محاولة لتنفيذ رغبتكم في حال توفر لدي الوقت الكافي ، وسأبذل جهدي إن شاء الله على الرغم من انشغالي في العمل بوظيفتي.

لدي نصيحة لكم ايضا ، أن تبذلوا كل جهد في تحسين اللغة الانجليزية لديكم والتي ستفيدكم كثيرا في مجال عملكم مستقبلا (كمهندس طبي). رأيت الكثير من الأجهزة والمعدات الطبية في حياتي العملية وخبرتي المتواضعة ولكن !



لم ألاحظ أي Operating manuals أو Service manuals لجهاز طبي مكتوب باللغة العربية !!!
التدريب لدى الشركات الطبية المصنعة يكون باللغة الانجليزية.
المؤتمرات والمعارض الدولية (اللغة الانجليزية أيضا).


اختصاص الهندسة الطبية واسع جدا ولن تجدوا الكثير من المراجع العربية للبحث عن المعلومة الجديدة والصحيحة.

أرجوا أن لايفهم من كلامي بأني ضد اللغة العربية بالعكس تماما ، أنا عربي و أعتز بعروبتي ، ولكن هذه هي الحقيقة ولا أريد الخوض في هذا الجدال.

سأحاول مستقبلا ان شاء الله كتابة و جمع بعض التعليقات والشروحات باللغة العربية و أتمنى أن يتم تثبيت بعض المواضيع للمتابعة ونشر الفائدة والعلم ، والباب مفتوح للجميع لتقديم يد العون والمساعدة وجزاكم الله خيرا.

هناك الكثير من المحاولات الجريئة والرائعة لعدد من الأعضاء في هذا المنتدى الكريم لطرح مواضيع باللغة العربية والتي تكللت بالنجاح ، جزاهم الله خيرا في الدنيا و الآخره.



ترقبوا قريبا ان شاء الله ، التعقيم و أنواعه والكثير من المعلومات عنه *باللغة العربية*.

تقبلوا فائق الاحترام والتقدير.


----------



## مهندس نورس (1 يناير 2007)

كلامك صحيح وجزاك الله خير جزاء .


----------



## Biomedical (6 فبراير 2007)

*السلام عليكم*

في البداية أود أن أعتذر عن التأخير في تحميل الملفات والتي وعدتكم بها سابقا وذلك لعدم تمكني من تحميلها إلى المنتدى ، ولكن ولله الحمد تمكنت من العثور على مصدر هذه الملفات في الروابط التالية :

تنظيف وتطهير وتعقيم الأدوات الطبية

وحدة المناظير​
أرجوا أن تكون ذات فائدة علمية لكم ، فهي تحتوي على الكثير من المعلومات القيمة عن التعقيم و أساليبه .

ملاحظة : تأكد من أنك قمت بتحميل ملفين مختلفين حسب الروابط أعلاه .

تمنياتي لكم بالتوفيق ولا تنسونا من خالص الدعاء .


----------



## Biomedical (6 فبراير 2007)

*السلام عليكم*

في البداية أود أن أعتذر عن التأخير في تحميل الملفات والتي وعدتكم بها سابقا وذلك لعدم تمكني من تحميلها إلى المنتدى ، ولكن ولله الحمد تمكنت من العثور على مصدر هذه الملفات في الروابط التالية :

تنظيف وتطهير وتعقيم الأدوات الطبية

وحدة المناظير​
أرجوا أن تكون ذات فائدة علمية لكم ، فهي تحتوي على الكثير من المعلومات القيمة عن التعقيم و أساليبه .

ملاحظة : تأكد من أنك قمت بتحميل ملفين مختلفين حسب الروابط أعلاه .

تمنياتي لكم بالتوفيق ولا تنسونا من خالص الدعاء .


----------



## sususordo (6 فبراير 2007)

مشكور جداً يا أخي .. و أود أن أسأل عن شركة جهاز ال"Ultra sound cleaner" هل من الممكن أن تزودني بكتيبات عنه؟؟
وشكراً جزيلاً لك و جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## sususordo (6 فبراير 2007)

الوصلات لا تعمل!!!!!!!


----------



## hisham badawi (9 فبراير 2007)

الاخ العزيز
الروابط لا تعمل
ساحول العثور على المطلوب 
مع الشكر تتجميع


----------



## Biomedical (9 فبراير 2007)

*السلام عليكم*

أعزائي الكرام ، 

لاتوجد أي مشكلة بالروابط ، فقط اضغط بالزر الأيمن للفأرة على الرابط ثم اختر حفظ باسم وانتظر تحميل الملف .

تحياتي لكم .


----------



## hisham badawi (11 فبراير 2007)

لقد عملت الروابط
شكرا جزيلا


----------



## Biomedical (21 فبراير 2007)

*Ultrasonic Cleaner*



sususordo قال:


> مشكور جداً يا أخي .. و أود أن أسأل عن شركة جهاز ال"Ultra sound cleaner" هل من الممكن أن تزودني بكتيبات عنه؟؟
> وشكراً جزيلاً لك و جزاك الله كل خير



السلام عليكم ،

يمكنك أن تجد بعض المعلومات الفنية عن أحد أجهزة ال Ultrasonic Cleaner بعد تحميل الملف المرفق .

تحياتي لك وعذرا على التأخير في الرد .


----------



## Biomedical (10 أبريل 2007)

*Steam Sterilizer*









السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ،

يمكنكم الاطلاع على الكثير من المعلومات عن أجهزة التعقيم بالبخار (ذات الحجم الكبير نسبيا) ومبدأ عملها من خلال الملف المرفق .

تمنياتي لكم بالتوفيق .


----------



## م.محمد الكسواني (22 يوليو 2007)

بارك الله فيك اخي المتميز
ارجو من الزملاء تفعيل الموضوع


----------



## dalia gamal (27 يوليو 2007)

اريد المساعده ضرورى لمشروع تخرج واريد جمع معلومات عنه artificial kidney وارسالها على ال***** eng_20082000 وله جزيل الشكر


----------



## م.محمد الكسواني (28 يوليو 2007)

dalia gamal قال:


> اريد المساعده ضرورى لمشروع تخرج واريد جمع معلومات عنه artificial kidney وارسالها على ال***** eng_20082000 وله جزيل الشكر


 
اختي الفاضلة ارجو مراجعة الرابط التالي لاحد زملائنا الافاضل واذا كان لديك استفسار انا جاهز بقدر ما لدي من معلومات متواضعة


http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=48240&highlight=artificial+kidney

وفقك الله


----------



## على مصطفى جابر (6 أغسطس 2007)

This a very good file for steam sterilizer


----------



## محمد 213 (25 أكتوبر 2007)

good subgect


----------



## المسلم84 (10 نوفمبر 2007)

جزاك الله الف خير اخي وبارك الله فيك


----------



## tigersking007 (15 نوفمبر 2007)

مشكور وبارك الله فيك


----------



## eng.mostafa hasan (3 مارس 2008)

السلام عليكم
عندي جهاز تعقيم بالبخار جديد لكن من يوم تركيبه الى اليوم وهو يعطي مشكلة vacuum
مع العلم ان المضخة تعمل و جميع الصمامات تعمل بالاضافة الى ان لوحة التحكم تعمل
و هذه المشكلة تحدث مباشرة بعد تشغيل الجهاز 
الجهاز من شركة KSG
model: 210 E
ارجو المساعدة


----------



## خالد صلاح زيادة (4 مارس 2008)

جزاك الله كل خير اخونا biomedical و كلامك صحيح مائة بالمئة لكن ماذا نفعل مع جامعاتنا العربية التي التي تحاول تعريب المناهج او ان تكون المناهج باللغة الانجليزية و لكن التدريس يكون بالغة العربية.


----------



## المسلم84 (3 أبريل 2008)

الله يجزيكم الخير...


----------



## mutea (16 أبريل 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
أنا محاضر في اختصاص هندسة الالكترونيات الطبية
احتاج إلى مراجع حول تجهيزات المشافي
hospital instrument
وشكراً سلفاً


----------



## المهندس بلكس (21 يوليو 2008)

biomedical قال:


> في البداية أود أن أعتذر عن التأخير في تحميل الملفات والتي وعدتكم بها سابقا وذلك لعدم تمكني من تحميلها إلى المنتدى ، ولكن ولله الحمد تمكنت من العثور على مصدر هذه الملفات في الروابط التالية :
> 
> تنظيف وتطهير وتعقيم الأدوات الطبية
> 
> ...





biomedical قال:


> في البداية أود أن أعتذر عن التأخير في تحميل الملفات والتي وعدتكم بها سابقا وذلك لعدم تمكني من تحميلها إلى المنتدى ، ولكن ولله الحمد تمكنت من العثور على مصدر هذه الملفات في الروابط التالية :
> 
> تنظيف وتطهير وتعقيم الأدوات الطبية
> 
> ...



معلش اخي الكريم اللينكين لايعملان


----------



## الدنجوان العنيد (21 سبتمبر 2009)

مشكووووووووووووووووور


----------



## AhmedMidOoO (21 سبتمبر 2009)

مشكور جدا" على المجهود
وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## محمد مصلح النمر (21 ديسمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## محمد مصلح النمر (24 ديسمبر 2010)

تسلم والله يبارك فيك


----------



## وسام حاج (5 يناير 2011)

جزاك الله خيراً على هذه المعلومات القيمة
و لكن بالنسبة لملف تعقيم و تنظيف و تطهير المعدات الطبية أرجو ذكر المرجع المستخدم
و شكراً


----------



## عبدالللطيف محمد (26 نوفمبر 2011)

شكرا مجهوداتك ويارت لو تبعثلى عنوان الموقع المصدر على[email protected]


----------



## msm777 (29 نوفمبر 2014)

يسلم اديك يارب
ولو سمحت عندك اي شي عن تعقيم المنافس ؟


----------



## كامل جرجيس (28 ديسمبر 2014)

عندي اوتوكليف ايطالي bms نوع n بدون مضخة خاص بعيادات الأسنان اريد كراس الصيانة service manial ورقم العطل 0110


----------



## كامل جرجيس (29 ديسمبر 2014)

كامل جرجيس قال:


> عندي اوتوكليف ايطالي bms نوع n بدون مضخة خاص بعيادات الأسنان اريد كراس الصيانة service manial ورقم العطل 0110


 و9999


----------



## عبداللة الكوم (15 يناير 2015)

التعقيم

في مجال الرعاية الصحية، وتستخدم أساليب مختلفة لتعقيم الأجهزة. بالإضافة إلى عملية مشتركة باستخدام البخار، طرق مثل الحرارة الجافة، وأكسيد الإثيلين، والأوزون، و، في البيئات التجارية، والإشعاع، وتستخدم أيضا لتعقيم الأجهزة. لا توجد طريقة واحدة يمكن تعقيم جميع الأجهزة، التي يمكن أن تجعل لبعض المشاكل مثيرة للاهتمام للحصول على الرعاية الصحية. بعض من وكلاء تعقيم تشكل خطرا على البيئة والناس القيام بالعمل. قبل أي جهاز تعقيم، تأكد من استخدام الاحتياطات الصحيحة.

في المستشفيات، والتعقيم الأكثر شيوعا هو الأوتوكلاف بخار. والعديد من المستشفيات لديها وحدة أكسيد الإثيلين. وحدات الأوزون وأنظمة السائلة (بيروكسيد وRF)، ودعا Sterad، وإحراز بعض التقدم. في بالمنظار والمناطق الجهاز التنفسي، و"التعقيم البارد" هو شائع باستخدام مختلف السوائل. يتعامل البعض أن التعقيم البارد هو أقرب إلى البسترة من التعقيم.

ويعرف عقيمة كما أن "غياب كل أشكال الحياة، والخلايا والفيروسات والجراثيم." ويعرف تعقيم كما أن "استخدام إجراءات فيزيائية أو كيميائية لتدمير جميع أشكال الحياة الميكروبية، بما في ذلك الأبواغ الجرثومية." ورغم أن هذا يبدو بسيطا ، يمكن للإجراءات أن تشارك جدا مع العديد presteps اللازمة لاعداد العناصر التعقيم قبل وضعه في غرفة. في معظم المستشفيات، وتقع التعقيم في منطقة مركزية، وغالبا ما يسمى إمدادات المركزي، حيث الموظفين يستعد أجهزة ملوثة من قبل الشطف لهم، ووضعها في نظافة بالموجات فوق الصوتية، ثم يلف لهم في ورقة خاصة. في بعض الإعدادات، يتم وضع العناصر تنظيفها وملفوف في وعاء خاص قبل أن يتم وضعها في جهاز التعقيم. لتعقيم الغاز، وعادة ما توضع الأجهزة في الحقائب بدلا من أن ملفوفة.

والتعقيم بالبخار، وتسمى أحيانا الأوتوكلاف، يمكن أن تختلف في حجمها من وحدة الفوق صغيرة تصل إلى وحدة كبيرة جدا التي يتم تحميلها مع الرافعات الشوكية. معظم الوحدات أن بيوميد يأتي في اتصال مع سقوط على الطرف الأدنى من الأحجام. وهناك غرفة مشتركة حوالي 30 بوصة مربعة و24 إلى 48 بوصة العميق. وتتكون الغرفة من الفولاذ المقاوم للصدأ التي لا تتأثر بدرجة الحرارة والضغوط التي يتم إنشاؤها أثناء عملية التعقيم. فإن وحدات أكبر واثنين من أبواب: واحد على الجانب "القذرة"، حيث يتم تحميل الأجهزة غسلها وملفوفة، والآخر على "الجانب نظيف"، حيث يتم إزالة حزم ووضعها على الرفوف لإعادة استخدامها. من المهم أن نتذكر أن هذه المنطقة لديها الجانب نظيفة وقذرة. وكخدمة القيام BIOMED إلى وحدات، عليك أن تعرف ما هو الذي حتى لم يكن لتلوث البنود.

وأجهزة التعقيم الأكثر شيوعا في تشغيل 121 درجة مئوية أو 250 درجة فهرنهايت مع الضغط من 15 PSI، لمدة 15 إلى 20 دقيقة بعد أن تصل درجة حرارة الغرفة هذا. يمكن أن يستغرق عدة دقائق للغرفة للوصول إلى درجة الحرارة المطلوبة. مرة واحدة يتم الوصول إلى درجة الحرارة المحددة، ويقام للمرة المحدد. لتسريع هذه العملية، بعض الوحدات مضخة الفراغ الذي يستمد الهواء من الغرفة، التي تنص على اختراق أفضل من البخار في حزم. بعد أن تم الحفاظ على درجة حرارة لوقت محدد، يتم تشغيل البخار وإيقاف المضخة فراغ توجه أي بخار المتبقية من الغرفة في حين يجف الحرارة الاحتفاظ حزم. ويجب أن تكون حزم الجاف قبل إزالة من الغرفة لأن أي رطوبة سيؤدي إلى جذب الميكروبات في الهواء الخارجي، وسوف تلوث حزم. وقت التجفيف يمكن أن تختلف تصل إلى 30 دقيقة بعد اغلاق البخار إلى أسفل. إذا كان مشغل يشكو من البنود الرطب، قد يكون هناك مشاكل مع الجهاز التنفيس أو فراغ.

في العديد من المجالات الأساسية التشغيل جناح، وهناك العديد من أجهزة التعقيم "فلاش". هذه هي وحدات البخار التي تعمل في كل من الضغط العالي ودرجة الحرارة، 270 درجة فهرنهايت في 29 PSI. مرة واحدة يتم الوصول إلى درجة حرارة الغرفة، والوقت التعقيم هو 4 دقائق. في هذه الوحدات، وغالبا ما يتم وضع الصكوك في صواني وملفوفة لا. وهذا يسمح للتحول السريع من الصكوك.

في معظم المستشفيات، وكلا النوعين من التعقيم الحصول على البخار الخاصة بهم من مولدات البخار المستشفى تقع في أي مكان آخر في مبنى المستشفى. إذا على المدى الأنابيب طويل جدا، درجة حرارة البخار قد تنخفض وسوف تكون هناك حاجة إلى سخان لزيادة درجة الحرارة إلى مستويات مقبولة. في حين ليست شائعة، يمكن لهذه السخانات يسبب مشاكل مع عملية التعقيم إذا تم تعيين أنها منخفضة جدا.

في إعدادات nonhospital، قد لا يكون هناك توليد البخار المركزي، وبالتالي فإن التعقيم سيكون لها مولد البخار الداخلي. بينما تعمل الوحدة نفسها، وأضاف هناك فشل والصيانة الوقائية (PM) النقاط التي تحتاج إلى النظر فيها مع هذه الوحدات. نوعية والمعادن في المياه المستخدمة لجعل البخار يمكن أن يؤدي إلى تراكم الحجم، وتلون حزم، والمزيد من بدائل صمام مما كان متوقعا. اعتمادا على المعادن في الماء، قد تضطر إلى "إزالة الترسبات" وحدة كل عام. هذا هو عملية بسيطة، ولكن الأمر يتطلب بعض الوقت. لاستبدال أو إعادة بناء للصمامات هو حساب الجاري التي يجب أن تؤخذ بعين الاعتبار والتخطيط لللحفاظ على وحدة العمل بشكل صحيح.

وحدة الفوق يولد البخار الخاصة بها، وعموما لا يوجد لديه فراغ يسحب من الغرفة، ويستخدم لأدوات ملفوف. على الرغم من أن وحدة صغيرة، فإنه لا يزال لديه الكثير من نفس المشاكل التي أكبر منها لها.

: مشاكل مشتركة مع التعقيم

وكما ذكر سابقا، والصمامات تحتاج إلى اهتمام على أساس منتظم. ينبغي اتباع PM الإجراءات المنشورة من الشركة المصنعة، ما لم تدل التجربة على أن وحدة خاصة أن الفاصل الزمني يمكن أن تمتد أو ينبغي تقصير. رصد درجات الحرارة وتسجيل تلقائي على معظم وحدات كبيرة، والنسخة المطبوعة النظام سواء مصفوفة نقطة أو الأقلام الاحتياجات الاهتمام على أساس منتظم. والحشايا والمزالج تبلى ويجب أن يتم استبدالها حسب الحاجة. إذا كان الباب هو تسرب البخار، يمكن أن يكون مشكلة طوقا أو الباب المحاذاة. في بعض الأحيان، انها مجرد الأجهزة فضفاض على المفصلي الباب.

في بعض المناطق، وضعت أجهزة حفظ المياه على التعقيم. يكون لهذه الدبابات والصمامات أيضا إلى أن يتم التحقق خلال PM العملية. تذكر أن التعقيم بالبخار ليس لجميع البنود. لا ينبغي أن تعقيمها المطاط، ومعظم المواد البلاستيكية، وأي شيء مع الإلكترونيات. وهناك العديد من العيوب لأجهزة التعقيم، مثل التآكل على الصكوك والتبلد من النهاية.

آخر، وتوخي الحذر عند العمل على التعقيم، لأن الحروق شائعة. تأكد من أن البخار هو خارج وحدة تبريد أسفل قبل العمل على التعقيم.


----------

